
100 startup ideas, from VCs and Founders - kosmischemusik
https://www.rfs100.com/
======
Jugurtha
Can someone "fork", branch, and merge startups?

Several teams could work on different forks that would represent different
hypotheses, for example. The fork that works is pulled into master.

You often find that idea X didn't work in the past for different reasons.
Maybe the technology wasn't there yet and the timing was bad. Sometimes
though, a startup is born because they chose a different distribution model.

~~~
kosmischemusik
It would be very hard to do something like that to startups that aren't
'structured', unlike code.

But there would definitely be a lot of value in having a wiki if dead startups
with detailed analyses of what worked and what didn't.

------
davedavidson
Has anyone signed up for this, or have any info about this service?

